# أجمد برنامج شوفتة لحساب ال tide



## AHMED MOHEB (27 فبراير 2011)

أخوانى الاعزاء 
أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج لحساب ال tide لكل موانى العالم الاساسية والثانوية والهارمونك كما يمكنة حساب الtide لاى مكان بواسطة الموقع مما يسهل حساب ال tide فى حقول البترول البعيدة عن الموانى ويلزم معرفة ال tide بها .
أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم ولا تنسونا بخالص دعائكم.


----------



## Tombolo (27 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا بطل , رهيب والله رهيب :77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى احمد .. بارك الله فيك .. وتنال ما يرضيك ولا يغضبه ايضا.
شكرا


----------



## capt.adel (30 مارس 2011)

استاذ أحمد الله يعطيك العافية بالفعل برنامج رهيب و الله يجزيك الخير و دايما أتحفنا بشي جديد
مشكوووور


----------



## hashazly (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود والبرنامج


----------



## hassanake (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ali ben salah (3 مارس 2012)

merci bien


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------

